# Piecing together the Anglo Saxon jigsaw



## Rosemary (Mar 7, 2008)

It was the custom for people to be buried fully clothed during the late 5th and early 6th century.

That is why archaeologists believe the unearthed Anglo Saxon graves in a farmer's field in Ringlemere, Sandwich, were probably *all women* after the discovery of beads and brooches.
  Saxon men were often buried with their belts - even their weapons when it was fashionable to do so. That was of course after they killed off the locals and sent the rest of their men from Denmark.
What is fascinating to Keith Parfitt, co-director of excavations at the Canterbury Archaeological trust, whose team unearthed the 58 graves is that how did the great Roman civilisation get wiped out and get replaced with this fiery lot?
  With poor records to date - these excavations are important in discovering whether the myths surrounding these early folk down the ages are true.
  "What makes these excavations so special is that it relates to the early colonisation of Britain, which is rare.

_I wonder why the graves in that field were all for women? _



Piecing together the Anglo Saxon jigsaw | Kentonline.co.uk


----------



## MKG (May 21, 2008)

OOOOh! Sexism in archaeology. Why, I ask, is it assumed that Anglo-Saxon men did not wear beads and brooches? I'm not au fait with this excavation, though - but I would want to know if any pelvises survived.


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 8, 2008)

The men did wear brooches MKG, as well as amulets.  They were usually buried with gave goods of spears and shields.  I know in one grave, the warrior was buried with his most prized possessions, including weapons, as well as jars of wine and war chariot and horse.


----------



## MKG (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, that's what I always thought - which is why I'm a bit taken aback by an archaeologist apparently making a naive assumption, especially in the light of other female burials being discovered with grave goods consisting of spears and shields. But then some of the other comments appear to be a little naive, too - maybe we can put this down to over-selective reporting, then.


----------

